# Stucco weep screed rusted out--now what



## redhermes (Jun 16, 2008)

Some idiot (okay it was me) allowed dirt to pile up about the base a stucco wall. As a result the weep screed has completely rusted out in some places. 

After I finish fixing the drainage/grading problem, what can be done to repair the damage to the stucco wall? Can weep screeds be replaced, if so how do you go about doing it?

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Leave it alone


----------



## redhermes (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay... I can do that, but isn't it needed to keep out mice, snakes, scorpions (I live in AZ) etc.?


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you have a picture of how bad it is?

It is needed for drainage that is its pourpose.

Take a small mirror and look up under there and tell me what you see.

Please


----------



## redhermes (Jun 16, 2008)

*Pictures*

stuccoman,

Thanks for your help!

Here are three pictures. The first without damage shows area of the house that did not have the problem. The second shows the edge of where the damage starts. The third sample.jpg shows an example of what I found when I removed the dirt that was against the house.

Thanks


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.

I assume your stucco is fine no need in messing up the stucco to replace some rusted out weepscreed. 

Just try to get 4"to 6" of clearence between the stucco and the dirt.

And you are welcome.


----------



## redhermes (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay I will leave well enough alone with the weep screed. 

I will also make sure I get at least 4 inches between the grade and the bottom of the stucco.

One other quick question.

How do you recommend I prepare the stucco for painting. The area where the dirt was up against the stucco needs to be painted. Should a use a power washer (what setting), garden hose, or bucket and brush to remove the dirt and peeling paint?

Thanks again...


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

I would try the bucket and brush first.

Power washing can put water in places it does not need to be.


----------



## therez (Aug 14, 2013)

*Thumbs up*

Stuccoman, it's nice to see people taking time out of their busy schedule to help others in need. :thumbup:


----------

